# Blackhawk Retriever Club FT - reports (Wisconsin)



## Stuart Gray (Apr 23, 2003)

Please post any reports you might hear - Thanks


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Derby finished as planned on Friday. 

The only placement that I know of is, 

:rainbowafro: TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN "DUSTY" BROWN won 2nd PLACE *  :rainbowafro:


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Magiclabs Mini-Me, owner handler Bruce Borkovich got 4th in the Derby. She's a Jamie baby.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go Downtown and Dusty--now your getting serious!!!! HAHAHAHA!

Great job.

Dan


----------



## Fourleaf (Jun 1, 2004)

AMATEUR

1st - Brookdales Sugar and Spice - Powers
2nd - Field of Dreams I'm a Winner - LaFave
3rd - AFC Tippecanoe's Tyler - Wamsley
4th - Nite Flights Tracin The Line - Tomashek
RJ - FC Mr Magic IV - Hemminger
Jam - Autumn Runs' De Super Tara - Exo
Jam - Wheezer Retreezer - Johnson
Jam - Candlewood Lotta Black Pepper - LaFave
Jam - Topbrass Savanah Hannah - Brown

DERBY

1st - T-Street Tess - Kibber / Dewey
2nd - Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown - Brown
3rd - Hawkeye's Red White and Blue - Hillman
4th - Magiclabs Mini-Me - Borkovich
RJ - TKO's Tex - Becker / Hejlik
Jam - Field of Dreams Hunt-Um-Up Hunter - LaFave / W. Curtis
Several other JAM's of which I do not have the #'s...


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Congrats to George. 

I think that point is what he told me he needed to qualify for the Nat'l Am. Last year his dog qualified but got hit by a car & scratched.

Doug


----------



## Ozpa (Jan 31, 2003)

Doug Main said:


> Congrats to George.
> 
> I think that point is what he told me he needed to qualify for the Nat'l Am. Last year his dog qualified but got hit by a car & scratched.
> 
> Doug


Yep, Tyler needed 1 point to qualify for the National Am. This is the same dog that got injured & scratched. I think Tyler has only been able to run since February to qualify for the Nat. Am., but I'm not positive about that...


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Fourleaf said:


> AMATEUR
> 1st - Brookdales Sugar and Spice - Powers


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 
:smilecolros: 
*YEAH!!!* My Belle's littermate!

We will have to call them tonight.

Now, she already had an Am-handled Open win, so unless the has the required other points, this doesn't complete either title yet, does it?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone have the Open placements?


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Open results that I remember are:

1st - Wayne Curtis with Jeff Schilz's dog

2nd - Paul Sletton with Tim Thompson's dog (I think)

3rd- Earl Gilman

I don't remember the 4th and the Jams.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Kevin, I don't think that will title her, as she doesn't have 10 Open points or 15 Am + Open points just yet, but it does qualify her for the National Am.


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Doug Main wrote: 
Congrats to George. 

I think that point is what he told me he needed to qualify for the Nat'l Am. Last year his dog qualified but got hit by a car & scratched. 

Doug 


CONGRATS TO GEORGE AND TYLER ! Tyler is my Bullets daddy !!!!
Bullet and I are cheering for them both. 
FYI .. Tyler suffered a torn ligament injury last fall during training or at trial not a 100% sure which one it was .. He did not get hit by a car. It appears he may be coming back into his own these past few weeks ...
BULLET says ....  GO DAD GO !


----------

